# Mass E-mail Marketing



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

My friend recently put together a list of over 1,200 realtors in my area for the company he works for. It's not proprietary information and he sent the list over to me when he finished. The information is contained in a simple excel spreadsheet like this:

| Realtor Name | E-mail | Realty Company | Contact Number


How can I mass e-mail a list of the services we can provide for REO's and private customers (landscaping, debris removal, etc.)? I would rather not have to buy some gadget since this would be something I did once every couple months. I was also thinking of just doing 100 at a time to see what kind of response it generates. I don't want the e-mail to show in their spam folder.

I was also wondering if anyone here in the business can help me come up with a message to include in the e-mail that will be sent to these realtors. 

Greetings,

My name is ***x and I operate a property preservation and landscaping company based out of Anderson, South Carolina. We provide services for both REO and privately owned properties in the Upstate area, including but not limited to the following:

-Landscaping (Hedging, Mulch installation, small tree removal, and more)
-Lawn Maintenance (Generally limited to the Anderson area)
-Debris/Junk removal
-Sales cleans
-Trashouts

We are insured and bonded for both private-party and bank work. We provide free estimates. Give me a call at ***-***-***x to learn more about how we can help you and your client increase the marketability of their property!

Thanks,
***x
HD Property Preservation and Landscaping
***-***-***x


What do you think of this e-mail? Do you see any changes that could be made? Hopefully this thread is a change of pace from bashing the nats/regionals - I'm trying to diversify :thumbup:


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Paradox said:


> My friend recently put together a list of over 1,200 realtors in my area for the company he works for. It's not proprietary information and he sent the list over to me when he finished. The information is contained in a simple excel spreadsheet like this:
> 
> | Realtor Name | E-mail | Realty Company | Contact Number
> 
> ...


IMHO you may be best spent targeting the few select agents that are high volume reo agents. Email, mail, call these guys. 

Out of the 1200, probably less than a hundred deal at all with reos.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> IMHO you may be best spent targeting the few select agents that are high volume reo agents. Email, mail, call these guys.
> 
> Out of the 1200, probably less than a hundred deal at all with reos.


It'd be cumbersome to determine which ones are REO agents. I not only want to expand my REO reach, but also see if I can generate private-party business for the kinds of things we do for REO work - debris removal, cleaning, etc. Would also like to increase our landscaping volume.

I'm not sure how I could approach cold calling, because the list doesn't give me much information at all about the realtor. Some of these realtors are outside of my coverage area anyways - but it'd be time consuming to weed them out before sending the e-mail.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Paradox said:


> It'd be cumbersome to determine which ones are REO agents. I not only want to expand my REO reach, but also see if I can generate private-party business for the kinds of things we do for REO work - debris removal, cleaning, etc. Would also like to increase our landscaping volume.
> 
> I'm not sure how I could approach cold calling, because the list doesn't give me much information at all about the realtor. Some of these realtors are outside of my coverage area anyways - but it'd be time consuming to weed them out before sending the e-mail.


I've found door knocking and in your face introductions work best.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Mass emails like that are viewed about the same as a sales call to their cell phone.

It isn't that hard to locate the REO brokers. Look at the foreclosure listings. 1200 brokers, there are probably less than a dozen that handle them frequently.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

Mass emailing is a waste of time. If you really want the work, go to the offices with flyers and introduce yourself.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

Trashout Queen is right- 

In person is best- 

You might want to prepare your Binder or Ipad with photos of previos work - in case they ask. 

Give them a CARD- and a flyer. 

Follow up in a couple of weeks- and every so often. Familiarity (without being a PITA or a stalker) breeds business. 

Smile and be gracious- even if they aren't. 

Who reads random emails from people they don't know? Unless it comes from my website- (a contact us thingy) I'm not.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Trashoutqueen said:


> Mass emailing is a waste of time. If you really want the work, go to the offices with flyers and introduce yourself.







I've told this before. I've handed out hundreds of biz cards to nearly orgasmic realtors. They'll gush on and on about how they never have any body to call when they need the type of services my company provides.

And then......................... NOT A SINGLE CALL! Not one.


For the most part most of them are just as bad of bold in your face liars as what 
used car sales clowns are.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

I've built my business using mass email. It does work. Email and follow up with calls. You'll even get non reo work. It just takes time. Get a good email program, I use email blaster. You set up an unsubscribe email. It will tell who read the email and who didn't. You will only convert about 1-2% into customers. But it will work.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

Paradox said:


> Greetings,
> 
> My name is ***x and I operate a property preservation and landscaping company based out of Anderson, South Carolina. We provide services for both REO and privately owned properties in the Upstate area, including but not limited to the following:
> 
> ...


Honestly, your message sounds just like the 20 other contractors that have just sent the real estate agents the exact same message. If you want it to work you have to be different and your message has to be interesting. What you're referring to is one of the several tasks involved in a direct marketing" campaign. An effective direct marketing campaign involves contacting potential customers multiple times, using several forms of communication like email, postcards, phone calls and in person.

More importantly, anything you send from your "gmail", "hotmail" or "yahoo" email address would most definitely wind up in their spam folder and could get you "blacklisted", which means that you are no longer allowed to send email. There is something called the Can-Spam Act of 2003 which is a law governed by the FTC (Federal Trade Commission) that forbids sending marketing related emails without the recipient's permission. 

You're limiting your ability to get any new customers by telling yourself you don't want to use any "gadgets", since you need them in order to put something like this together. You just need to accept the fact that you'll need to invest some money in "gadgets" like a decent website ($20-$30/month), email marketing software ($10-$20/month), postcards ($??), flyers, cold calling, your time, etc. Sending a couple mass emails is like pouring antifreeze into a toilet and saying "the winterization is finished". The good news is that if you use the right "gadgets", you can set up a really nice direct marketing campaign one time and then it will run by itself after that.

I've heard a few decent suggestions already. The first concept to understand is that customers buy from people who they know, like and trust. I think your best bet is to grab a book by "Dan Kennedy", since he is pretty much the godfather of direct marketing, so you can learn how to put together a campaign that actually works and is not boring :yawn:

Here's a link to a one of Dan's book: No B.S. Direct Marketing: The Ultimate, No Holds Barred, Kick Butt, Take No Prisoners Direct Marketing for Non-direct Marketing Businesses


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

I agree with all the stuff here.

Sales calls aren't for everyone but they work.
Mass emails get deleted. Mass emails are a great time filler and risk-free.

For just Denver, there are about 5 realtors that handle 90% of the REO work. All realtors say they do REOs. What they mean is they will accept a commission check regardless of where it comes from.

What your looking for are the agents that LIST properties that are REOs.

The ones your looking for are making lots of money, have admin assistants that go through their emails and filter people like you out. 

Finally, I put mass emailing in the category of the person who is constantly telling me they are going to start their own business (but is still working things out with their partner) but never do. It takes balls to go out on your own. It takes balls to risk constant rejection in the hopes of getting work by doing cold calls.

One more: My most effective sales gift, after I meet a prospective realtor that is a real player: a $25 bonsai plant. They never forget it.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

nobody likes spam


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BamaPPC said:


> nobody likes spam


I love spam. With eggs and rice.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I've told this before. I've handed out hundreds of biz cards to nearly orgasmic realtors. They'll gush on and on about how they never have any body to call when they need the type of services my company provides.
> 
> And then......................... NOT A SINGLE CALL! Not one.
> 
> ...


Same here! I have a couple I do side work for that are realtors fron on some of my Cyprexx properties.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I've told this before. I've handed out hundreds of biz cards to nearly orgasmic realtors. They'll gush on and on about how they never have any body to call when they need the type of services my company provides.
> 
> And then......................... NOT A SINGLE CALL! Not one.
> 
> ...


Y'all are right on 

About 2 % will call but when they pimp you out to other agents is where it starts to roll. Make your self known and do what you say you will. be available. I was on the couch watching tv when I got a call from a Realtor that they could not get into a house I re keyed. I walked them through the process and still NO entry. It was 8 PM and 100 degrees out. Not wanting to drive 60 miles one way I talked my wife into going with me and we got ice cream and hit the road. When we got to the house they were inside and she looked at me and said something like I did nt realize you were coming out tonight....... I told her I was on my way. CFS cant fix STUPID I felt like saying .... she was trying the pad lock key in the knob locks:wallbash:

She ended up being a great account. 

It is proved in advertising you have to see the copy ( ad) at least 7 times before you consider using it.

Best of Luck


----------

